# bad distributor



## mockingbird (Aug 5, 2018)

have a 1997 Nissan pickup 2.4 liter have replace distributor 6 time in last 2 years any idea.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If your last 6 distributors were aftermarket, then that may be your problem. Aftermarket distributors generally are poor quality, so most of the time they don't last long and many times are DOA. Buy rebuilt OEM distributors.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

What went wrong with 6 distributors?


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 5, 2018)

just died in street all 6 times. my mechanic would say it the distributor and replace it.


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

NO WAY ??? SIX times you accepted the diagnosis? Try asking what it is ; that is wrong with the distributor . He's seen you coming and made a fool of you ! If it just stopped and wont go it must be the drive on the rotor spindle OR the condenser OR the points/electronic sensor. MAYBE???? Just maybe the lead fell out of the centre contact in the distributor cap. Anything else is erratic/intermittent or one cylinder at a time or not the distributor complete.


----------

